# Rescues for profit



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm going to pick up something from another thread earlier today and start a new topic. Someone mentioned rescues for profit. 
This is more common than you know. Those of us who do rescue have to be on the alert for people who actually want the pup/dog for resale. We often get notices about "do not adopt" where people are known to do this. I can go on some sites likes "puppyfind" and find groups who have dogs for sale who are listed as "rescues", but have a higher than normal price for adoption. Some of these are from shelters, and some are from people who were tricked out of their dogs, thinking they were going into reputable rescue.
There are people who go in, and in the name of rescue, steal dogs. Then, they sell them through their "rescue". I've received two notices about a program on 20/20 this Friday night dealing with this. On one board, it was reported that the program would air at two am Saturday morning as pressure had been put on the station to air something else. For those of you who want to learn more, I suggest you find out when it will air in your area and watch it. I think you will be amazed at what you see because this does happen more than you know.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, I had no idea!! Seems that people are out to exploit animals at every turn... puppymills, brokers, pet stores..... and now "rescue" groups!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

is this it??

20/20

in the This Friday coming up section??

>>>And John Stossel has an eye-opening report on his yearlong investigation into SPCA's animal rescues.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Jun 2 2005, 07:02 PM
> *is this it??
> 
> 20/20
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yes, Mee, that is the show. However, be sure to check when it will air in your city as some ahve reported it's been moved from nine pm, central time to two am, central time.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

It truly is sad that there are so many mean horrible people in the world who have to exploit innocent creatures who's only goals seem to love...I really don't get it.












































How can people be so unfeeling when they look in the eyes of these little ones. They all have such beautiful souls.

Susan


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

The rescue I work with is not for profit! I can't imagine us being for profit. I have spent a lot out of my own pocket for vet bills and fund raising. It is a SHAME to think that people will profit from rescues.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Jun 3 2005, 03:44 PM
> *The rescue I work with is not for profit!  I can't imagine us being for profit.  I have spent a lot out of my own pocket for vet bills and fund raising.  It is a SHAME to think that people will profit from rescues.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68690*


[/QUOTE]

You know what is even more scary...people being hesitant to give to legitament rescue organizations because of this report, which means even more of a struggle to help poor innocent souls. So very sad.






























Susan


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

20/20 is on right now 10:00 pm Eastern Time on ABC.... the "teaser" for the story indicated it was about SPCA raids in which animals are not abused but are taken and then sold...... That story is coming on right now........ called "Cruelty to Animal Owners".


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, interesting story on 20/20. The focus was on the Texas SPCA (no connection to the national NY-based ASPCA). They were definitely trying to make the org. look bad and didn't seem to present both sides at all. I guess everyone has their own definition of what animal cruelty means to them. 

I'm glad they mentioned (at the very end of the story) that it wasn't connected to the ASPCA. I've been a contributor for many years... I had a check ready to go and was about to tear it up... ! But I bet not everyone heard the disclaimer and I imagine they will be negatively affected by the story, too. That would be a darn shame.

For those who saw the story, what is your opinion ?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i didn't see it~!







they had some crap hurricane thing on.

like i haven't seen enough programs about that to last me a lifetime


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I watched, holding Teddy as he does not like shows with any animals in it...but I just explained that we were watching...he was good.

Anyway, I thought from the look of the places that one man certainly did have way too much authority...and with no ability to appeal, I believe there may be at least some getting railroaded. The way that this was set up it seemed that there were no rights for anyone...animal or human except for the "rescue who is making money". Why does it always come down to money. There are truly animals out there who are being abused and who need saving.









I too pray that people heard that the ASPCA is a separate entity. 

Susan


----------

